
Show HN: My wife developed an Android app but she's too shy to post it on HN - zeeone
My wife (28) developed an app to make fun of people who make the &quot;duck face&quot; in pictures. Any advice for her?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.duckface.nua.app
======
dfc

      > Don't abuse the text field in the submission form to add commentary
      > to links. The text field is for starting discussions. If you're
      > submitting a link, put it in the url field. If you want to add
      > initial commentary on the link, write a blog post about it and
      > submit that instead.
    
    

[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
oldstrangers
These are the kinds of headlines you find on reddit.

------
froxle
That is awesome, and good for her getting a fun project done.

But I am curious, why is her age relevant?

------
geekam
Great job! Do you know if she'll be making this for iOS?

~~~
zeeone
Yes, she is. It's almost done. I set up a site for her at
[http://www.duckfacebooth.com](http://www.duckfacebooth.com). The iOS app will
be linked there once it's done.

------
yami
The application is fun, I spent the last 10min playing with it. I found a PNG
file that makes it crash though.

------
Ryel
Great job!

Was this your wife's first app?

If so, will she be making more? Assuming that this closely resembles what you
do for a living, does she have a different perspective on what you do now that
she's been in the trenches?

~~~
zeeone
I develop web apps and have very little to no experience with mobile. Yes, her
perspective on what I do changed dramatically. And that's just the beginning.
Now she has to support it.

------
prawn
Link for the lazy:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.duckface.n...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.duckface.nua.app)

------
grinich
this is hilarious :)

------
nether
No, you developed it. Clever marketing though, it seems so far HN is buying
into it.

~~~
jon2512chua
Do share with us why you believe that to be the case.

------
thesimpsons1022
this isn't reddit, no one cares if it was your wife or girlfriend.

------
jbeja
I love it and the fact that support older sdk is a big plus to me. Plus is
very easy to use.

Edit: Something that i would like is that the icons popup a bit more, they are
too thin.

